# Kings stun Jazz on road with Evans' career high



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Rookie Tyreke Evans did his best to make up for Kevin Martin's absence in the Sacramento Kings' backcourt. Evans scored a season-high 32 points and the Kings held off the Utah Jazz 104-99 on Saturday night in their first game without the high-scoring Martin. Evans, the fourth pick in the June draft, became the focal point of the offense in place of Martin, who averaged 30.6 points in the first five games. Martin will have surgery Monday to repair a fracture in his left wrist and may be out for two months.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10336472/Kings-stun-Jazz-on-road-with-Evans'-career-high


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Tyreke the next D-Wade?*


> Tyreke Evans is the next D-Wade. That is the other conclusion I came to last night during the heralded Kings-Warriors matchup. If you haven't seen the kid ball, or if you were like me and assumed the Kings were drafting a bust who wouldn't be able to play the point, be prepared to be amazed when you watch him play. Like Wade, Evans took lots of flack for not being either a 1 or a 2. Like Wade, he is a little bit of a tweener with explosive athleticism. And like Wade, he is a supremely underrated passer (he might even be a better distributer at this point their respective careers). Evans drives to the basket with a reckless abandon, and he is a much better shooter than people give him credit for. Be prepared for more 32-point outbursts (Saturday) and 20-point in a half explosions (last night) from this kid.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

^I can only hope.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

This team is playing better without Kevin Martin their leading scorer..


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good for Tyreke; I've always thought that he was a good player. Hopefully for him (And the Kings) he can keep this up and give them atleast one bright spot this season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That was mighty high praise for a rookie this early in his first season. I know these guys have to write about something provocative to maintain readership, but this is getting ridiculous.


----------

